# Old Waterloo Cup footage



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is some old footage, sadley hare coursing in enland is banned now, jeff

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=21555


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I should have gone when I had the chance.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I should have gone when I had the chance.


My 2 runnin dogs are off a dog that done well in the Waterloo Cup, she was called Singforyermammy, had to pull out lame in the 1/4 finals, jeff


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Such an awesome sport. Too bad it is no longer practiced. Not so here in my home. We don't course by those standards, but, we definately include the dogs on the chase. I use PitBulls. I start training them when they are 6months old. I catch wild game in my live traps, and of course just get the dogs, and the game, up in the field. Then of course we work this out until they are ready for the true test. This is the slingshots to push the squirrel out of the trees, and down on the ground. Then it's the dogs turn. What a super fun time we have. We use the slingshots not to kill but to force the squirrel down to the ground. If you stay with it the squirrel will seek salvation on the ground. The it's on! I have just started my new season, for 2010-2011......The thing to understand is, that you have to use "sight catch instinctive" dogs. American Pitbulls terriers, Patterdale terriers, primarily. They seem to have the best catch instinct......


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

For hunting squirrels we use mountain curs and mountain feist.They hunt with eyes,ears,and a little nose.There job is to tree the squirrel and follow if going from tree to tree.Then it is your job to kill the squirrel.***** and bigger game is hunted with one of the bigger hound breeds.They hunt with there nose to tree game.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, the Pits take a little time to get the idea, but, after a couple of hunts they begin to track them in the trees. They actually run while looking up. What a sight to see when they (puppies) put it all together and tree them, then track them, and ultimately catch them..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

ROFL









This is where I first heard about Coursing.

_Language warning!_


----------

